# Faema Carisma A1 stopped heating



## NightRave (Feb 28, 2020)

Hey all! So one day I turn on my Faema Carisma A1, it starts heating, I did a couple of shots, then at some point an hour later I came to the machine to make another espresso and notices the boiler temp dropped to 50 and it slowly came back to room temp. Now when I turn it on it makes a sound (then again I am not 100% sure it didn't make the sound before) and that's it. Here is a quick video with sound






Any suggestions highly appretiated


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

Can you measure the heat element? The chance that it is gone is quite high.


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Sounds like heater element dead and/or potentially shorting to earth giving you a shock.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## NightRave (Feb 28, 2020)

How would I find the heating element? Apologies, but I don't know my way around the inside of my machine that well yet.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Also put the machine on an RCD protected circuit and ensure the earth is good.


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

NightRave said:


> How would I find the heating element? Apologies, but I don't know my way around the inside of my machine that well yet.


It screws in on the underside of the large cylindrical boiler in the middle. You'll see 2 cables going to it. You won't see much by looking at it though, you'd have to test it with a multimeter and if it's dead remove it and replace it.

I've just done it on my Andreja and it's a fairly major job unless you can remove the element from beneath without removing the boiler.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

As Dave said, plug into an RCD. Before you do any further inspecting Before you fry yourself

The odd noise sounds like a kettle element that is heavily scale up.

As stated above the element will be mounted in the bottom of the boiler, to test in place you will need a multi meter set to low ohms.

From the questions you have asked I think you need to ask yourself do you feel confident to proceed with this ? Small mistakes could be lethal. Do you have the tools/ skill for major disassembly ? Members can give advice but cannot see close up detail in all components which give clues to problems.

Is there a member near you who could take a look/ give advice ?


----------



## NightRave (Feb 28, 2020)

El carajillo said:


> he odd noise sounds like a kettle element that is heavily scale up.
> 
> As stated above the element will be mounted in the bottom of the boiler, to test in place you will need a multi meter set to low ohms.
> 
> ...


 I have tools to disassemble it and I do have a multimeter that I will try to check the heating element on it. I'm not really a handyman, but I guess if I need to disassemble it, as long as I remember how to put it back, I should be fine. It's the actual troubleshooting I am afraid of.

Would it be correct to assume that there should be a fuse box somewhere in the machine and best (and cheapest) scenario is that the fuse for the heating element is gone as it shorts somewhere and perhaps I need to fix the ground and replace the fuse?

I'd love some help, but as I moved to Portugal last October, finding a member near by would be quite difficult


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Have you tried resetting the hi temperature stat on top of the boiler. It's like a little metal thing the size and shape of a rolo sweet with a little red button on top. Try pushing down the red button, if it clicks that may have tripped. There isn't a fuse as such but this acts like a fuse. Note that if it's tripped it may not solve your problem, it could just have tripped because of the problem.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

AHH put's it in perspective. Highly unlikely an internal fuse I do not know specific machine. You do need an RCD to plug it into before you go further SAFETY.

I suspect it is well scaled up, this may have caused problem with element. IT MAY BE CAUSING THE SHOCK AND TRIPPING.

Unplug Mch Remove the 2 connections from the boiler element. Set Mu/m to lowest ohms and take a reading across the terminals and note down.

Repeat test between EACH terminal and boiler case-- note result and let us know.


----------



## NightRave (Feb 28, 2020)

El carajillo said:


> Unplug Mch Remove the 2 connections from the boiler element. Set Mu/m to lowest ohms and take a reading across the terminals and note down.
> 
> Repeat test between EACH terminal and boiler case-- note result and let us know.


 I've set the multimeter resistance and 200, and between the terminals it gives me 36.8 and if I test between each terminal and boiler body, it stays at 1


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Good readings for the element👍 The kettling noise would indicate element is working and your test results indicate the same.

I think a strong de-scale will help that. Still the problem with the shock you received. and not heating up.

Have you tried it on an RCD ?? = result ? It could be a fault in a component or even an odd strand from a connector or cable causing the problem.

Alternatively it could be a slight leak wetting a connection.

REF. Temperature, you did say it registered 50 deg. This would indicate a certain amount of heating / or heating to a set point.

Have you tried adjusting the temperature via the buttons on the panel ? OR accidentally reset the temperature via the buttons?


----------



## NightRave (Feb 28, 2020)

El carajillo said:


> REF. Temperature, you did say it registered 50 deg. This would indicate a certain amount of heating / or heating to a set point.


 Don't have an RCD, need to get one off amazon. In regards to temperature, it has a temp screen and it shows 24, which is room temp. When I let the water flow it does change a bit based on the water temp changes so the temp meter seems to be working. And the LCD screen has an indicator that the boiler is heating, yet nothing happens.

There is no kettling noise though as there was when it was working, just a small bzzzz for a second during start and I see the water and air going in the plastic tubes for a second. The kettle was starting to automatically heat up after the start.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Unplug the machine, remove all panels then examine ALL electrical connections for signs of overheating / burning or discolouration, water staining.

Remove the drip tray and cap covering the high limit switch, check it will reset and for signs of water ingress, check connections behind.

Remove the two rubber shrouds on top of the boiler and check for leaks / venting.

Closely examine electronic components for over heating / water contamination/ staining.


----------



## NightRave (Feb 28, 2020)

heya! Finally got to do all those things as it was madness with work and personally. Hope you can still see this reply 

Here is my quick examination report. I thought with video and sound it would make more sense:






Any tips? It breaks my heart to not be able to drink espresso at home


----------



## Carsten (Feb 20, 2021)

Try to take out the drip tray and press in the small red dot on the right.


----------



## Carsten (Feb 20, 2021)

Remove the water tank. Then remove this white thing that prevents water from flowing out of the tank. This flow stopper with spring. Then put the empty water tank back in and fill the water tank. This way the pump should draw water better and not be so noisy.


----------

